# Bantam Special



## minicoop1985 (Dec 23, 2016)

This was a present to my wife, and is now the crown jewel of her collection. Paid $30 for it. lol





Bantam Special by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2016)

Just imagine how futuristic that camera must have looked when it hit the market. I used to have an old 1940 Bass Camera printed catalog. It seems to me that the Bantam special or another Kodak similar to that was in that catalog. The styling on that thing--wow, just amazing. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## IanG (Dec 23, 2016)

Lovely, a very US camera we never saw them here in Europe.

Ian


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 23, 2016)

Neat, I seen one recently at an antique store but it was more than $30.

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 23, 2016)

Very cool looking camera.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 24, 2016)

Art deco at it's best.....


----------

